# Ty at 4 months :)



## Rikz (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi guys, just thought i'd share a few snaps of Ty with his new harness on (he really need a good wash!). Hes growing so quickly day by day and becoming more stubborn . He currently weighs at just over 14kg's and proving to be a real character!














































and one with his tail uncurled whilst he was concentrating on some pigeons (does anyone know why he does this?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh WOW Ty is beautiful:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Rikz (Feb 21, 2012)

My lil Babies said:


> Oh WOW Ty is beautiful:001_wub::001_wub:


Thank you!


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

Lovely little (not for long!) Akita:cornut: My mates Akita was real stubborn at his age, needed alot of work but soon got out of it.


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Lovely dog


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Lovely,lovely little fella


----------



## Reverie (Mar 26, 2012)

Awwww what a beautiful boy!

He's going to be huuuge, haha!


----------



## pinklady (Feb 6, 2010)

what a beautiful bear he is growing into, my Akita drop their tail if they are tiered or been spooked. I remember when Mitch was a pup i took him for a walk and someone banged their car door and he walked all the way home with his tail down, i was so worried but as soon as he got back home he curled it back up and was fine. Keep the photos coming


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

what a beautiful boy, he has the same colouring as my cat button.
michelle x


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

awww he is lovely, akitas are so nice i met a pure white girl yesterday shame about the prat that was on the other end of the lead, but akitas are very nice also stubborn breed there fur is so thick :001_wub: 
love the harness where did you get that from and do they help to stop pulling??


----------



## Rikz (Feb 21, 2012)

purrr said:


> awww he is lovely, akitas are so nice i met a pure white girl yesterday shame about the prat that was on the other end of the lead, but akitas are very nice also stubborn breed there fur is so thick :001_wub:
> love the harness where did you get that from and do they help to stop pulling??


Thank you all for the nice comments, Ty is learning very quickly, he knows how to sit, lay down, get up, give paw and wait for his food. He does have habits such as doing excitement pees which i am currently working on.

I got the harness from a company called canine concepts(quality is questionable) it has partly stopped the pulling but he is a clever boy, now n again instead of pulling he just refuses to move lol.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

He's gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

although mines is a completely different breed, when his tail's down something has spooked him and he's not a happy dog. once tail goes back up i feel better as i know he's fine, normally when tail goes down he's heard a shop shutter opening or closing or noisy traffic, or the occasional drunk, that spooks him terribly.


----------

